# The "Find That Move" Game



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Alright, here's how it's gonna work. One person challenges the rest of the forum to find a specific combination, counter, maneuver, etc., and it's up to the rest of you to find it. I don't mean a moment from a specific fight between two specific fighters, but simply a particular movement. The finder has to identify the move sufficiently close to what the person was envisioning, so detailed explanations are good, and nothing too crazy so we don't get stuck. The first poster to satisfy the previous poster's request then gets to think of a move they want. It's a chain. 

I'll start. Find me a moment in a fight between two orthodox fighters in which a fighter weaves under a left hook while stepping out to his right, and then throws a straight right hand. This is a very common drill on mitts, but I can't ever recall a moment marked down in my memory where a fighter uses it during a fight. So go on, find it!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

De La Hoya has done this but I can't remember where :think


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> De La Hoya has done this but I can't remember where :think


I remember him doing it in the opposite order in the Mosley rematch. Lead right, then ducking out under the counter left. He might have done what I'm talking about too though, take a look and get back here!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I remember him doing it in the opposite order in the Mosley rematch. Lead right, then ducking out under the counter left. He might have done what I'm talking about too though, take a look and get back here!


That's exactly what I'm thinking of :-(


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I think i've seen Louis do this but can't remember which fight and if he did step to the right or just ducked and caught his man circling


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Theron said:


> I think i've seen Louis do this but can't remember which fight and if he did step to the right or just ducked and caught his man circling


Aha! Maybe Carlos Ortiz Vs Laguna in their 3rd fight.....maybe 4th round?
@Lester1583 You remember this?
@Bogotazo


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Roy Jones has done it several times especially early on in his career. Don't feel like looking for it though.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Tyson did it alot in the amateurs.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lies, all lies until I see it with my own eyes.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mayweather to Marquez/Mosley?

Hopkins?! (Granted, I can't remember what fight...)


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Mayweather to Marquez/Mosley?


Nah, wrong order. Lead right + duck out. I want a duck out that changes the angle, then let's a straight right go.



SJS20 said:


> Hopkins?! (Granted, I can't remember what fight...)


Very possible.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Delahoya put Rivera down with this I am quite sure.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Delahoya put Rivera down with this I am quite sure.


Go on.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dammit @turbotime, Rivera never even went down in that fight. :verysad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Dammit @turbotime, Rivera never even went down in that fight. :verysad


Don't trust boxrec on everything!!! :twisted Watch the fight :nono


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Don't trust boxrec on everything!!! :twisted Watch the fight :nono


That's your job, if you want a turn :bart


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's your job, if you want a turn :bart


:verysad This is an epic fail by the CHB elites :lol:

Shit, it was a left hook blocked, then Rivera gets dropped by a lead right. :suicide This game sucks!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Deal with it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

That was a great shot. Another blocked left hook I'm afraid.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo this is genius.... has me searching through fights on Youtube I think it's happened in, although I should probably be doing work since I'm at work... But this is such a better use of my time! :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> @Bogotazo this is genius.... has me searching through fights on Youtube I think it's happened in, although I should probably be doing work since I'm at work... But this is such a better use of my time! :lol:


:lol: Well thanks for playing man. I didn't think it would be this hard but shit, maybe there's a reason I can't think of an example myself! Might have to give a gif of a mitt drill to help jog people's memory.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Man so so so close, fuck... :suicide. I was sure Cerdan was gonna be the one to do this.

7:01, almost :fire






13 Seconds... -_-






44 Seconds woulda been it if that damn guy wasn't so far away -_-


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Theron said:


> Man so so so close, fuck... :suicide. I was sure Cerdan was gonna be the one to do this.
> 
> 7:01, almost :fire
> 
> ...


Didn't Dempsey do it? Or Steele vs Lesnevich? I cant be fucked to look


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Didn't Dempsey do it? Or Steele vs Lesnevich? I cant be fucked to look


I watched Steele first for it but against Lesnevich it was kind of a pawing jab/hook and Steele didn't move much to the right


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Theron said:


> I watched Steele first for it but against Lesnevich it was kind of a pawing jab/hook and Steele didn't move much to the right


I think the mod sent us on a fool's errand @Bogotazo :-(


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I think the mod sent us on a fool's errand @Bogotazo :-(


Haha maybe, i think it's something Pryor woulda done though. :think


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Theron said:


> Haha maybe, i think it's something Pryor woulda done though. :think


I thought the afro'd kid in your av would've too....but I can't think of any.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I think the mod sent us on a fool's errand @Bogotazo :-(


:lol: But so many trainers use it!

Dammit this isn't how the game is supposed to be played, but I'll help you out with a visual:


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol: But so many trainers use it!
> 
> Dammit this isn't how the game is supposed to be played, but I'll help you out with a visual:


Would this one at 1:58 count?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Would this one at 1:58 count?


Hmm, watched it a few times, don't think it's quite the same. That's more of slipping a jab. Close though! Thanks for posting.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm too lazy for this. I'll only research for betting purposes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

You're all failures.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm trying


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm trying


Thanks man. Not a bad fighter to look at for that kind of move now that I think about it.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I asked the same in the Training section and no one knew a fight so amybe this thread will help.
Both fighters are orthodox one fighter throws a straight right the other fighter slips on the outside of the right hand and lands a left hook to the head. It's a common technique to slip a right to the outside and throw a left hook to the exposed ripcage but I've never seen a left hook to the head after an outside slip


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I asked the same in the Training section and no one knew a fight so amybe this thread will help.
> Both fighters are orthodox one fighter throws a straight right the other fighter slips on the outside of the right hand and lands a left hook to the head. It's a common technique to slip a right to the outside and throw a left hook to the exposed ripcage but I've never seen a left hook to the head after an outside slip


Bro...BRO...find my move if you want a turn.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Thanks man. Not a bad fighter to look at for that kind of move now that I think about it.


no prob. I was trying to think of a short fighter who likes to slip to get closer to their opponent while still in a good position to counter like Tyson or maybe Cotto.



PivotPunch said:


> I asked the same in the Training section and no one knew a fight so amybe this thread will help.
> Both fighters are orthodox one fighter throws a straight right the other fighter slips on the outside of the right hand and lands a left hook to the head. It's a common technique to slip a right to the outside and throw a left hook to the exposed ripcage but I've never seen a left hook to the head after an outside slip


this work?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> no prob. I was trying to think of a short fighter who likes to slip to get closer to their opponent while still in a good position to counter like Tyson or maybe Cotto.


Now that I think about it Cotto might have done this against Mosley.

I think Pivot wants a more basic slip/counter. Slip to the left, come back with a left hook. Someone on ESB posted an amateur fight where they won by stoppage flooring a guy multiple times like that. Tyson probably has loads of those. NOT HIS TURN THO IS IT.

But don't you find it weird? This drill is so common on the mitts. I'm starting to think it's kind of a myth :lol:


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I believe that I found it. I've been watching Pryor fights for the last two days. He did it in the 2nd round of Arguello 2, right before he was sent stumbling across the ring.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> I believe that I found it. I've been watching Pryor fights for the last two days. He did it in the 2nd round of Arguello 2, right before he was sent stumbling across the ring.


Post it please! I want to see it.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Post it please! I want to see it.






 @14:14


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Now that I think about it Cotto might have done this against Mosley.
> 
> I think Pivot wants a more basic slip/counter. Slip to the left, come back with a left hook. Someone on ESB posted an amateur fight where they won by stoppage flooring a guy multiple times like that. Tyson probably has loads of those. NOT HIS TURN THO IS IT.
> 
> But don't you find it weird? This drill is so common on the mitts. I'm starting to think it's kind of a myth :lol:


Yes that's what I mean the Donaire gif is beautiful but a left hook to a straight that is thrown by leaning/reaching is more common. 
You're punch is one of those mysthical punches that I've seen countless times on the pads and never in a fight :lol: but the most useless padwork punch combo of which I have no idea why anyone would trian it is a straight right follow by a right uppercut it's one of the most useless and unrealistic combos I've seen in my life but I've seen countless fighters do it on the pads. Do trainers do it just for accuracy? Because the combination is useless it's literally impossible to land it I've seen it once Berto do it but only when his opponent was out on his feet and a breathing punching bag


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> @14:14


Yeah man that's legit. You got it. Good job!

Your turn now. Make a request.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Yes that's what I mean the Donaire gif is beautiful but a left hook to a straight that is thrown by leaning/reaching is more common.
> You're punch is one of those mysthical punches that I've seen countless times on the pads and never in a fight :lol: but the most useless padwork punch combo of which I have no idea why anyone would trian it is a straight right follow by a right uppercut it's one of the most useless and unrealistic combos I've seen in my life but I've seen countless fighters do it on the pads. Do trainers do it just for accuracy? Because the combination is useless it's literally impossible to land it I've seen it once Berto do it but only when his opponent was out on his feet and a breathing punching bag


Yeah well 941jeremy just found it, but it's not as common as you'd think given how common it is on the mitts. I think by the time you side-step a fighter after he throws a hook, he often just steps back and resets. The right hand/right uppercut thing is probably simply to train combinations with the same hand for unpredictability. It's not common at all. But when the opportunity is there, it's a good one to use.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Now that I think about it Cotto might have done this against Mosley.
> 
> I think Pivot wants a more basic slip/counter. Slip to the left, come back with a left hook. Someone on ESB posted an amateur fight where they won by stoppage flooring a guy multiple times like that. Tyson probably has loads of those. NOT HIS TURN THO IS IT.
> 
> But don't you find it weird? This drill is so common on the mitts. I'm starting to think it's kind of a myth :lol:


yeah man, this is kinda bumming me out. This is one of the first counters you do on the mitts too :think I think I saw it in an MMA fight before, but forgot which one.

and I figured that's what he wanted, but I got lazy :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man, this is kinda bumming me out. This is one of the first counters you do on the mitts too :think I think I saw it in an MMA fight before, but forgot which one.
> 
> and I figured that's what he wanted, but I got lazy :yep


Check it man, it's been found.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah man that's legit. You got it. Good job!
> 
> Your turn now. Make a request.


Cool. He attempted this a couple of times in their first fight but was unsuccessful,I think he pulled if off a bit easier because he lead with the straight. Was there an example of this that you already identified? Also I'll need a minute to think of a move.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Cool. He attempted this a couple of times in their first fight but was unsuccessful,I think he pulled if off a bit easier because he lead with the straight. Was there an example of this that you already identified? Also I'll need a minute to think of a move.


The only example I posted was a gif of Cotto on the mitts. I agree the lead right helped him set up the rest of the move.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah well 941jeremy just found it, but it's not as common as you'd think given how common it is on the mitts. I think by the time you side-step a fighter after he throws a hook, he often just steps back and resets. The right hand/right uppercut thing is probably simply to train combinations with the same hand for unpredictability. It's not common at all. But when the opportunity is there, it's a good one to use.


I've only seen it Berto do on an almost ko'd opponent. I don't think it can even work as a legit technique against a skilled opponent the right uppercut is the shortest technique you can throw and the straight right a pretty long technique you are either to close to throw the straight with power or the far to land a technical correct uppercut. The only way would be if your opponent walks into a straight and tries to come forward to clinch with his head down or if you are pretty athletic and somehow manage to leap or step forward for the uppercut and are still able to throw it with somehwat decent power. What I've seen only once but which makes much more sense because of distance is a right uppercut followed by a right hook. Both punches have a similar distance and the fact that the uppercut comes from upwards/the middle and the hoom from the side makes it harder to defend against especially since it isn't something many would expect


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I've only seen it Berto do on an almost ko'd opponent. I don't think it can even work as a legit technique against a skilled opponent the right uppercut is the shortest technique you can throw and the straight right a pretty long technique you are either to close to throw the straight with power or the far to land a technical correct uppercut. The only way would be if your opponent walks into a straight and tries to come forward to clinch with his head down* or if you are pretty athletic and somehow manage to leap or step forward for the uppercut and are still able to throw it with somehwat decent power. *What I've seen only once but which makes much more sense because of distance is a right uppercut followed by a right hook. Both punches have a similar distance and the fact that the uppercut comes from upwards/the middle and the hoom from the side makes it harder to defend against especially since it isn't something many would expect


Jones might have pulled this off in the finishing combination against Pazienza.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Tyson did it alot in the amateurs.


Definitely. - but like others, I'm not going to go searching for a clip.

This game is kind of flawed, though I like the basic idea. If only we were all unemployed ...... :lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn that first one Bogo posted, pacquaio does this all the time, famously put Hatton on his arse doing it and landed it numerous times before, some a bit sloppy due to hatton wailing in. I'd post but somehow cant find on Youtube.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Damn that first one Bogo posted, pacquaio does this all the time, famously put Hatton on his arse doing it and landed it numerous times before, some a bit sloppy due to hatton wailing in. I'd post but somehow cant find on Youtube.


yeah I noticed that also but he asked for orthodox which made it difficult


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Can't think of anything special. I pass.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Can't think of anything special. I pass.


Aw man. I guess @PivotPunch, your next up. A slip outside of a right hand, counter-left hook. Right?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I don't remember Oscar knocking Rivera down in the way @Bogotazo is asking. From what I remember it was kind of a flurry of punches and one of them sent him down.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Aw man. I guess @*PivotPunch*, your next up. A slip outside of a right hand, counter-left hook. Right?


Pryor did this at least 10 times in Arguello 1.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Pryor did this at least 10 times in Arguello 1.


Damn, you gonna try and win again? Go for it.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Damn, you gonna try and win again? Go for it.


No. I guess not. What's your take on Pryor? He gets a lot of slack for being all offense but he does an excellent job evading punches.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> No. I guess not. What's your take on Pryor? He gets a lot of slack for being all offense but he does an excellent job evading punches.


I have to study more of him, from what I've seen, he's a very sound swarmer, who had a defense well suited for his style. His athleticism allowed his upper body to move very fluidly.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I have alot of amateur fights on dvd somewhere. He experimented with alot of different moves. An yeah I dont feel like goin an lookin for it lol


Cableaddict said:


> Definitely. - but like others, I'm not going to go searching for a clip.
> 
> This game is kind of flawed, though I like the basic idea. If only we were all unemployed ...... :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mission accomplished


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damnit, n/m that was a jab atsch


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damnit, n/m that was a jab atsch


Shit, I thought you had it there too for a second :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mike Jones doing a 100 punch combination or something and the other dude just kept standing.
Forgot which fight and round but Jones just kept punching and punching :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@PivotPunch, slip outside of the right hand, counter left hook. Does this look right?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Alright, here's how it's gonna work. One person challenges the rest of the forum to find a specific combination, counter, maneuver, etc., and it's up to the rest of you to find it. I don't mean a moment from a specific fight between two specific fighters, but simply a particular movement. The finder has to identify the move sufficiently close to what the person was envisioning, so detailed explanations are good, and nothing too crazy so we don't get stuck. The first poster to satisfy the previous poster's request then gets to think of a move they want. It's a chain.
> 
> I'll start. Find me a moment in a fight between two orthodox fighters in which a fighter weaves under a left hook while stepping out to his right, and then throws a straight right hand. This is a very common drill on mitts, but I can't ever recall a moment marked down in my memory where a fighter uses it during a fight. So go on, find it!


guys like Hopkins or Floyd make that move. A guy needs to have good foot positioning and be aware of it and how it pertains to being in range. I take that back, Floyd would not be in the position to get under a left. he rarely stays that close to guys, unless he has his back to the ropes. Hopkins. Do you want specific fights?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> guys like Hopkins or Floyd make that move. A guy needs to have good foot positioning and be aware of it and how it pertains to being in range. I take that back, Floyd would not be in the position to get under a left. he rarely stays that close to guys, unless he has his back to the ropes. Hopkins. Do you want specific fights?


Sorry MAG, someone already found it. A moment in Pryor-Arguello (2?).


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Sorry MAG, someone already found it. A moment in Pryor-Arguello (2?).


that is a tough game.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> that is a tough game.


I wasn't looking for any specific example, just any execution of the move I was describing. Someone found a good example in that fight. Now I'm waiting to see if my gif satisfied pivotpunch's off hand description since the person who guessed mine couldn't think of one to keep the chain going.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I wasn't looking for any specific example, just any execution of the move I was describing. Someone found a good example in that fight. Now I'm waiting to see if my gif satisfied pivotpunch's off hand description since the person who guessed mine couldn't think of one to keep the chain going.


wow, the descriptions have to be exact. Pryor does seem like he would be he one to use that sort of move. Take a lot of movement and angles. He was one to use them. And he had to move to his left to avoid Arguello's right.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> wow, the descriptions have to be exact. Pryor does seem like he would be he one to use that sort of move. Take a lot of movement and angles. He was one to use them. And he had to move to his left to avoid Arguello's right.


Yup. Hopefully people keep playing.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yup. Hopefully people keep playing.


I will try.. I am not sure how good I will be at this. I will watch others and ssee how they do it to get the hang of it.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Are we on the same one still?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Are we on the same one still?


Nah, someone found it:



941jeremy said:


> @14:14


But he couldn't think of one to replace it and keep the chain going, so now we're trying to find what PivotPunch described:



PivotPunch said:


> I asked the same in the Training section and no one knew a fight so amybe this thread will help.
> Both fighters are orthodox one fighter throws a straight right the other fighter slips on the outside of the right hand and lands a left hook to the head. It's a common technique to slip a right to the outside and throw a left hook to the exposed ripcage but I've never seen a left hook to the head after an outside slip


I think this might satisfy it (second hook):



Bogotazo said:


>


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nah, someone found it:
> 
> But he couldn't think of one to replace it and keep the chain going, so now we're trying to find what PivotPunch described:
> 
> I think this might satisfy it (second hook):


what a left hook.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Hopkins leaned shitloads of time to the right to duck under/away Pavlik's left and came back with the straight right. You can suck my dick if you think I'm gonna go and download the fight, pick the occasions, make gifs of them and upload it, do it yourself.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Hopkins leaned shitloads of time to the right to duck under/away Pavlik's left and came back with the straight right. You can suck my dick if you think I'm gonna go and download the fight, pick the occasions, make gifs of them and upload it, do it yourself.


Someone found that ages ago. Fuck off.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Someone found that ages ago. Fuck off.


Maybe because that fight happened ages before you opened your thread, therefore it was common knowledge, ever thought of that? I don't remember anyone specifically pointing out the fight and exact move in this thread BTW.

Is there a next "challenge"?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Maybe because that fight happened ages before you opened your thread, therefore it was common knowledge, ever thought of that? I don't remember anyone specifically pointing out the fight and exact move in this thread BTW.
> 
> Is there a next "challenge"?


If it were common knowledge when exactly in certain fights this exact maneuver was used, it wouldn't have taken days.

This is the specific moment a poster pointed out:



941jeremy said:


> @14:14


He couldn't think of a new move to keep the chain going so I tried finding what PivotPunch mentioned. Which was all explained in the last few posts of the thread. If you want to play, play. If not, bye.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

*21 Seconds ?*


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> *21 Seconds ?*


Nice, looks good to me. Hurry up and log in @PivotPunch.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> If it were common knowledge when exactly in certain fights this exact maneuver was used, it wouldn't have taken days.


It took days cause I only opened the thread today.

So is there a new game on? Please write down / copy the new criteria.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BigBone said:


> It took days cause I only opened the thread today.
> 
> So is there a new game on? Please write down / copy the new criteria.


What? It's the same game. There's just a new move. Read the last few posts ffs. PivotPunch is looking for examples of a fighter slipping a right hand and countering with a left hook. So far two examples have been given for him to check out when he comes back.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> What? It's the same game. There's just a new move. Read the last few posts ffs. PivotPunch is looking for examples of a fighter slipping a right hand and countering with a left hook. So far two examples have been given for him to check out when he comes back.


Oh yeah now I see it. Now I only watched a couple of minutes and there should be more accurate Executions of Pivot's description, but here Hopkins feints with the left, Pavlik throws a short straight right, Hopkins moves a bit to the left and comes over with a left hook.






Any good? Fight had more proper ones I'm sure.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Oh yeah now I see it. Now I only watched a couple of minutes and there should be more accurate Executions of Pivot's description, but here Hopkins feints with the left, Pavlik throws a short straight right, Hopkins moves a bit to the left and comes over with a left hook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah there Hopkins isn't slipping a straight and countering, he just parries, steps over, and throws. He described a more instant slip+counter, it's a common maneuver on the mitts.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah as I said, he was already in such a position that he didn't have to fully slip. But the idea was the same, come over drunkards's right.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Nah, someone found it:
> 
> But he couldn't think of one to replace it and keep the chain going, so now we're trying to find what PivotPunch described:
> 
> I think this might satisfy it (second hook):


Thanks that's pretty close I should have thought of Tua sooner his left hook was pretty much his answer to everything :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> damnit, n/m that was a jab atsch


But a cool move nontheless


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Theron said:


> *21 Seconds ?*





BigBone said:


> Oh yeah now I see it. Now I only watched a couple of minutes and there should be more accurate Executions of Pivot's description, but here Hopkins feints with the left, Pavlik throws a short straight right, Hopkins moves a bit to the left and comes over with a left hook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok these 2 are the best but yeah the Walcott one if really pretty much exactly what I was looking for @Theron wins


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Ok these 2 are the best but yeah the Walcott one if really pretty much exactly what I was looking for @Theron wins


nexx


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

BigBone said:


> nexx


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Awesome @Theron, pick a move you want us to find now!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Awesome @Theron, pick a move you want us to find now!


Uhm probably go with a right uppercut to the body or head followed with a straight right or overhand right to the head, I do it on the bag a bit and sometimes on the mitts but never really see it much in fights.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Uhm probably go with a right uppercut to the body or head followed with a straight right or overhand right to the head, I do it on the bag a bit and sometimes on the mitts but never really see it much in fights.


I got you:










Looks like he misses the right up top but if you watch it full screen 720 you'll see he lands it (2:58):


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I got you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well fuck, that was quick haha, I guess your go again


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Well fuck, that was quick haha, I guess your go again


Cool. I think I will relinquish my turn to some new blood, unless nobody comes forth in the next day or two.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Aw man. I guess @*PivotPunch*, your next up. A slip outside of a right hand, counter-left hook. Right?





PivotPunch said:


> I asked the same in the Training section and no one knew a fight so amybe this thread will help.
> Both fighters are orthodox one fighter throws a straight right the other fighter slips on the outside of the right hand and lands a left hook to the head. It's a common technique to slip a right to the outside and throw a left hook to the exposed ripcage but I've never seen a left hook to the head after an outside slip


fuck yeah, I got it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2e79kUlj0lg#t=74

@ 1:14


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> fuck yeah, I got it
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2e79kUlj0lg#t=74
> 
> @ 1:14


That's definitely the best example yet! Maybe PivotPunch can declare you retroactive winner and you can pick a new challenge.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's definitely the best example yet! Maybe PivotPunch can declare you retroactive winner and you can pick a new challenge.


.. @PivotPunch?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Someone should find me an uppercut that lands on the body and follows through to the head.

Before anyone laughs.....there is one :yep

Yes I know I'm not playing I'm just testing y'all


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Someone should find me an uppercut that lands on the body and follows through to the head.
> 
> Before anyone laughs.....there is one :yep
> 
> Yes I know I'm not playing I'm just testing y'all


It circled back to me again so since you're new blood, you're playing now :smile

Time to go watch Toney-Jirov...


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Someone should find me an uppercut that lands on the body and follows through to the head.
> 
> Before anyone laughs.....there is one :yep
> 
> Yes I know I'm not playing I'm just testing y'all


That's not a move, just an accident or something.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Mushin said:


> That's not a move, just an accident or something.


Who are you?


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Who are you?


A forum member. Now give us a real move.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> .. @PivotPunch?


I feel that's kinda unfair to the one who found the move earlier.....I don't know :conf btw I believe Clottey landed it (or at least attempted it) vs Mundine a few times


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

:bump


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Tyson did it alot in the amateurs.


I was thinking tyson too would be good for this but I looked at a knockdown reel (of pro) and its majority of him ducking a right or left and then doing the leeping left hook. He almost always leads with that hook for the counter then a right behind it. oh well


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Imagine if the next guy asks for a fighter who puts his hands behind his back and scores a KO. And it already did happen! :lol:


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Who is going? Are we still looking for a move?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Who is going? Are we still looking for a move?


How about you propose one? Do it!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OK, I'LL PLAY.

CABLEADDICT'S CHALLENGE: (In honor of the name of the world's greatest boxing forum)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Q: Name a fight in which a LEFT-handed fighter, fighting against an orthodox fighter, used a "textbook" check-hook to score a KD or KO.



- That means using his back foot to pivot away from trouble, as he throws the hook, and using that position to land flush on the side of his opponent's head, thus creating an "equilibrium" shot.

note: No points if you name a lefty who temporarily switched stances & threw a "switch" hook. The hook must have been thrown with the right hand.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


>


Never gets old...but seriously, who necks?


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Theron said:


> Uhm probably go with a right uppercut to the body or head followed with a straight right or overhand right to the head, I do it on the bag a bit and sometimes on the mitts but never really see it much in fights.


Trinidad finished Oba Carr with that sequence. I'd actually say it's the best example of that punch combo in action.






33:40, approx.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Drew101 said:


> Trinidad finished Oba Carr with that sequence. I'd actually say it's the best example of that punch combo in action.
> 
> 33:40, approx.


Very nice.

For another example, Arguello landed a beautiful right upper to the body-straight right to the head combo on Pryor that would've knocked out most mortals, towards the end of the 11th in their first fight.






@19:34


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kingboxer said:


> Very nice.
> 
> For another example, Arguello landed a beautiful right upper to the body-straight right to the head combo on Pryor that would've knocked out most mortals, towards the end of the 11th in their first fight.
> 
> ...


OT, but man, what a great fight to watch!

SKILZ !!!!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I got one, shouldn't be too hard:

Find me a fighter landing a left hook to the body countering a straight right, while pivoting away from the shot.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZHIo5ylQA8" target="_blank">




its not exactly what you are asking for, but this guy does some similar stuff


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

--------------


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I got one, shouldn't be too hard:
> 
> Find me a fighter landing a left hook to the body countering a straight right, while pivoting away from the shot.


I feel like I've seen this before. Got a few fighters in mind to look at while digging...


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> --------------


EXCUSE ME??????

Man u better edit that out, such stuff is not allowed here.

Edit: oh I see you already did. Phew.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I feel like I've seen this before. Got a few fighters in mind to look at while digging...







2:50


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> 2:50


Very nice.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> 2:50


:good

Very good.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Turbo's turn then.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Parrying down a jab and landing their own jab


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Parrying down a jab and landing their own jab


I remember Andre Ward doing that to Dawson...i'll have to look for a vid for that.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Parrying down a jab and landing their own jab


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> OK, I'LL PLAY.
> 
> CABLEADDICT'S CHALLENGE: (In honor of the name of the world's greatest boxing forum)
> 
> ...


Think Crawford knocked Gamboa down the second time with a southpaw check hook...:think


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> EXCUSE ME??????
> 
> Man u better edit that out, such stuff is not allowed here.
> 
> Edit: oh I see you already did. Phew.


:lol:

I wuz gonna' post an answer to my own, earlier question, thinking that Hagler took out Hearns with a check hook.

Sadly, my memory was off. I watched that wonderful fight again (My God....) and while he landed a check hook slightly earlier in the 12th, and even ended the fight with a hook -move to the right, the final blow was NOT a check hook, as Hearns wasn't quite coming forward yet. He was about to, and you see his left arm swing AFTER Hagler hit him for the last time, but technically you can't call that a check hook: Hagler did pivot to his right afterwards, but he didn't use Hearns' own momentum against him.

So dayum, I asked a pretty good question! There must be an example of it, in SOME fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> Think Crawford knocked Gamboa down the second time with a southpaw check hook...:think


Gotta' check this out !

- Crawford a tough one though, just like Hagler, because he switches stances so much. Was it a right hook out of the southpaw stance?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> :lol:
> 
> I wuz gonna' post an answer to my own, earlier question, thinking that Hagler took out Hearns with a check hook.
> 
> ...


Southpaw check hook?










Close enough?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Theron said:


>


Niiice.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Southpaw check hook?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll do it !

:cheers


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Were looking for?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Were looking for?


Let's see...someone land a (bit of a leaping) left hook and then step to their right while catching a right hand on the shoulder. Saw B-Hop do it on the mitts once and something I throw into my shadowboxing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Let's see...someone land a (bit of a leaping) left hook and then step to their right while catching a right hand on the shoulder. Saw B-Hop do it on the mitts once and something I throw into my shadowboxing.


Holy vs Lennox in the rematch. I'll find it.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

If nobody can find the last one I got a good one

Sure i've seen it only a few times can only remember one specific time i've seen it though right now.


A fighter blocking a left hook to the body with their right arm and then throwing a straight right counter to the head through the opening left by the left hook.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> If nobody can find the last one I got a good one
> 
> Sure i've seen it only a few times can only remember one specific time i've seen it though right now.
> 
> A fighter blocking a left hook to the body with their right arm and then throwing a straight right counter to the head through the opening left by the left hook.


Has to appear in Cotto-Mayweather somewhere but I can't find any GIFs of it.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

:bump


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Nice bump. Get to it peeps.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Alright, here's how it's gonna work. One person challenges the rest of the forum to find a specific combination, counter, maneuver, etc., and it's up to the rest of you to find it. I don't mean a moment from a specific fight between two specific fighters, but simply a particular movement. The finder has to identify the move sufficiently close to what the person was envisioning, so detailed explanations are good, and nothing too crazy so we don't get stuck. The first poster to satisfy the previous poster's request then gets to think of a move they want. It's a chain.
> 
> I'll start. Find me a moment in a fight between two orthodox fighters in which a fighter weaves under a left hook while stepping out to his right, and then throws a straight right hand. This is a very common drill on mitts, but I can't ever recall a moment marked down in my memory where a fighter uses it during a fight. So go on, find it!


Every move and combo is displayed in this fight. Golota was masterful in this fight. Maybe the uppercut is the only thing missing.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

nvm


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TSOL said:


> nvm


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


but my new avatar :yikes


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TSOL said:


> but my new avatar :yikes


mmmmmmm


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Someone name a new one

These are what I was meaning before


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Buuuuuump


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Parrying down a jab and landing their own jab


Any Joe Louis fight


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Theron said:


> If nobody can find the last one I got a good one
> 
> Sure i've seen it only a few times can only remember one specific time i've seen it though right now.
> 
> A fighter blocking a left hook to the body with their right arm and then throwing a straight right counter to the head through the opening left by the left hook.











I was thinking this clip but goddam Mayweather counters before the punch is even thrown


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> I was thinking this clip but goddam Mayweather counters before the punch is even thrown


Look how Mayweather's defensive stance allows him to stay focused on Canelo to find the perfect opening. Nice angle to see his face.


----------

